# Dav1d?? in my chrome history



## bumbebee44 (Nov 30, 2019)

about the last 6 months, this has been popping up in my chrome history, on my iPhone 8+. (13.2.2) I have no idea what it is, and no that I know can figure it out. should I be worried? it shows up with something called "android crazy linker" and that is what makes me think its suspicious. Please help!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Closing duplicate. Please do not start more than one thread for the same issue.


----------

